# Happy Birthday to My Special Baby, Samantha!!



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

arty Today (best guesstimate anyways) is my heart kitty Samantha's third birthday!!! Yay! We've had plenty of special activities already, like extra playtime, extra treats and a catfood cake, a walk outside (before it got hotter than blazes again...), and of course, PRESENTS! arty

:bday

Here are some pics from some of today's events!

New collars! I had the pink one with it's charm/tag bought first, but I saw the mushroom charm and had to have it...so of course I HAD to buy a green collar to match. 

























Samantha's other present. Since she loves to travel with me everywhere, I figured make it easier on both of us, and get a nice carrier for her. We've already taken her out to breakfast in it, and she seems to really enjoy it over the hard carriers. 

















Catfood cake! 









AND because I kept failing on my video of Rochelle playing with *her* birthday present, I have that _finally _done as well. So here it is.  First part is all three playing with the toy box, and after that is a short clip of Rochelle by herself. Enjoy!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday Samantha! She's so pretty in her new collars, I especially love the green one.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Happy birthday, you sweet beautiful girl!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Samantha, she's the same color as my late beloved Meme, except Meme had a pink nose.
Lools like everyone had a wonderful time.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

Happy birthday Sammy


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl!!!! 

Sinatra and Samantha could be twins, Sinatra's birthday is tomorrow!!!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Samantha  I hope your mommy spoils you with lots of love, treats, and kisses <3 P.S. I love her new green collar with the mushroom, really cute!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Awww!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMMY!!!


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Samantha!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Happy Birthday Samantha!!! It looks like your meowmie got you some real kewl stuff. Lucky kitty!!!

Wuv, 
Little Pumpkin and Oreo


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Samantha meows "thanks" for all the lovely birthday wishes! 



Sinatra-Butters said:


> Sinatra and Samantha could be twins, Sinatra's birthday is tomorrow!!!


Well Happy (slightly late) Birthday to Mr. Sinatra as well!  :bday


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

Many happy returns to Ms. Samantha !


Fran


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday Samantha!! Your a very pretty little kitty! Hope you had a fantastic day with your kitty cake, presents, and la-di-da breakfast! lol

Love from Sarah, Kitty and Catty x


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Samantha!!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks for the birthday wishes for my sweet Sammy!


----------

